# IBS email buddy?



## uk_123 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey everyone,If anyone is interested in having an IBS email buddy to have a good moan about IBS and swap ideas on finding 'cures' let me know. Im 26 and living in Manchester. Developed IBS in last year of uni, so when I was about 20/21 and it developed gradually really after a holiday to Dubai around that time. I also used to be quite a perfectionist with things and it seems that other people I've talked to who have IBS seem to been somewhat perfectionists also - not so much of a perfectionist these days though, my car is a tip!! As the years have passed by... now I've developed quite a bit of anxiety with having IBS day in day out, which I'm always fighting against and forcing myself to still be somewhat outgoing (but nowhere near as much as I once was) so that this silly IBS won't drag me down any further, ha, so blooming hard to do and hard to shift IBS to the back of your mind when it's a daily thing. Anyway, reply on here or send me a private message if you want to chat.Zoe


----------



## Christina0806 (Mar 11, 2011)

uk_123 said:


> Hey everyone,If anyone is interested in having an IBS email buddy to have a good moan about IBS and swap ideas on finding 'cures' let me know. Im 26 and living in Manchester. Developed IBS in last year of uni, so when I was about 20/21 and it developed gradually really after a holiday to Dubai around that time. I also used to be quite a perfectionist with things and it seems that other people I've talked to who have IBS seem to been somewhat perfectionists also - not so much of a perfectionist these days though, my car is a tip!! As the years have passed by... now I've developed quite a bit of anxiety with having IBS day in day out, which I'm always fighting against and forcing myself to still be somewhat outgoing (but nowhere near as much as I once was) so that this silly IBS won't drag me down any further, ha, so blooming hard to do and hard to shift IBS to the back of your mind when it's a daily thing. Anyway, reply on here or send me a private message if you want to chat.Zoe


Hi Zoe,I'm Christina, it's nice to see someone around my same age dealing with this too! I have had it for 8 years and would love to chat!It sounds like we have sort of similar stories, i deal with really horrible anxiety too. I hope your doing well, look forward to talking to you. Christina


----------



## thePIXEL (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm from near Manchester and I'm 20.So do you think you ate something which may have triggered it to start in Dubai? I think that's what happened to me, but in Mexico. And I think, even if it starts off as not anxiety related, over the years it's inevitable for it to become partly anxiety fueled because it makes you worry so much.


----------



## jonathan18 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi Zoe I.m 18 and live near Leicester.I have IBS and am also under weight.I.d love to chat with you and any others who have posted-Jonathan


----------



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

Im from the uk.. we could all be email buddies 


jonathan18 said:


> Hi Zoe I.m 18 and live near Leicester.I have IBS and am also under weight.I.d love to chat with you and any others who have posted-Jonathan


----------



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

Donno if im too old im 24 :-( x


cw_2009 said:


> Im from the uk.. we could all be email buddies


----------



## uk_123 (Aug 19, 2009)

hey everyone, nice to hear from u all. sorry for slightly delayed response, accidentally logged out of here rather than the remember me option for password n those passwords r way too long to remember so i have to go through the whole forgotten password thing, which is a bit of a annoying process, hehe. IBS is really playing up today... n last night... a weird burning type feeling in my intestines/ n sort of stomach area as well... dont get that often, but when i do it hurts n sleep is out of the question cos its that bad. what im starting to think is that gluten n egg seems to make me worse, but its so hard to totally eradicate them cos sometimes u just want a pizza or a naffy donught hey!! anxiety has become such a big part of mine as well now... i definitely get the physical symptoms when i dont feel anxious or stressed but when i do start overthinking situations because of the IBS (so essentially getting anxious) it does make things worse too. i've found that going to the gym really helps with IBS though, even though it can be hard forcing urself there when ur feeling not so good. another thing i av been taking is amitriptyline (very lose dose antidepressant)... I did some research on internet about it and demanded it from GP (I'm yet to find a particularly helpful GP).... it does help... but stopped taking it these last couple of weeks cos it does make u very tired, which u do get used to... but definitely kicks in and calms the pain n discomfort, anxiety n the constant need to go to toilet... probably should get back on it n cut out gluten properly. hows everyone doing with their IBS. Keep in touch, Zoe x


----------



## uk_123 (Aug 19, 2009)

cw_2009 said:


> Donno if im too old im 24 :-( x


hey cw_2009... no ur not too old, im 26, but still feel a lot younger!! hehe. im sure we av swapped emails before but i dont think u ever replied. hope ur IBS isnt playing up too much for u right now.


----------



## uk_123 (Aug 19, 2009)

jonathan18 said:


> Hi Zoe I.m 18 and live near Leicester.I have IBS and am also under weight.I.d love to chat with you and any others who have posted-Jonathan


Hi Jonathon, good to hear from u. How long av u been suffering from IBS for? It's a nightmare isnt it!?!! I know its hard to do, but if i could give you one piece of advice it would be keep forcing urself to do stuff n definitely at ur age make sure u keep up a social life of some kind, even though its super difficult, cos blooming IBS can really take away the best years of ur life if u let it get on top of u... keep fighting it. have u tried avoiding gluten, egg n lactose... might help? x


----------



## uk_123 (Aug 19, 2009)

thePIXEL said:


> I'm from near Manchester and I'm 20.So do you think you ate something which may have triggered it to start in Dubai? I think that's what happened to me, but in Mexico. And I think, even if it starts off as not anxiety related, over the years it's inevitable for it to become partly anxiety fueled because it makes you worry so much.


hey there, i think i had quite a lot going on in the same year i went to dubai n probably an accumulation of a few things... im really starting to think hormones, gluten n eggs play a big part in mine. and constantly avin to fight the anxiety side of things now. i used to be such an outgoing up for anything type of person n gradually IBS took that away from me a bit, which is devastating cos i want to be that person again... just IBS is such a constant battle... always forcing myself to do stuff though even when all i feel like doing is crawling up with the hot water bottle n feeling sorry for myself... I think its so important when u suffer which such a naff condition like IBS that u force urself to do stuff so it doesnt take over completely x


----------



## uk_123 (Aug 19, 2009)

Christina0806 said:


> Hi Zoe,I'm Christina, it's nice to see someone around my same age dealing with this too! I have had it for 8 years and would love to chat!It sounds like we have sort of similar stories, i deal with really horrible anxiety too. I hope your doing well, look forward to talking to you. Christina


Hi Christina, nice to hear from u. 8 years id such a long time, hate thinking that I'm guna av IBS probably forever, look forward to keeping in touch too hun. U in america? x


----------



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

Sorry if i never replied..Isnt it a lovely day today, just watching the london marathon on the telly Hows u today??


uk_123 said:


> hey cw_2009... no ur not too old, im 26, but still feel a lot younger!! hehe. im sure we av swapped emails before but i dont think u ever replied. hope ur IBS isnt playing up too much for u right now.


----------



## jonathan18 (Apr 15, 2011)

uk_123 said:


> Hi Jonathon, good to hear from u. How long av u been suffering from IBS for? It's a nightmare isnt it!?!! I know its hard to do, but if i could give you one piece of advice it would be keep forcing urself to do stuff n definitely at ur age make sure u keep up a social life of some kind, even though its super difficult, cos blooming IBS can really take away the best years of ur life if u let it get on top of u... keep fighting it. have u tried avoiding gluten, egg n lactose... might help? x


i have been suffering from ibs for about 3 years and it is been real hell because it has made me eat less and lose lodes of weight which has developed into a eating disorder. also i am lactose intolernt


----------



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your eating disorder.I just seem to eat too much, and need to lose weight :-( I can be your ibs email buddy jonathan 


jonathan18 said:


> i have been suffering from ibs for about 3 years and it is been real hell because it has made me eat less and lose lodes of weight which has developed into a eating disorder. also i am lactose intolernt


----------



## jonathan18 (Apr 15, 2011)

cw_2009 said:


> Sorry to hear about your eating disorder.I just seem to eat too much, and need to lose weight :-( I can be your ibs email buddy jonathan


 yer sure i would love to be your ibs email buddy what is your email


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Can I join in too? At 24 I thought I was too old but good to see there's some other over the hill ones on here too


----------



## uk_123 (Aug 19, 2009)

em_t said:


> Can I join in too? At 24 I thought I was too old but good to see there's some other over the hill ones on here too


hi em, of course u can join... hows things been today? im feeling pretty naff with the IBS today, was hoping to get to the gym again tonight but think i'm just going to stay in with hot water bottle. zo x


----------



## uk_123 (Aug 19, 2009)

jonathan18 said:


> i have been suffering from ibs for about 3 years and it is been real hell because it has made me eat less and lose lodes of weight which has developed into a eating disorder. also i am lactose intolernt


sounds all poop jonathan, pardon the pun, lol! IBS is such an awful condition to have, i find its just so unpredictable as well and thats annoying as well cos its not as if u can plan around it, so u get urself out n about doing stuff n then the whole anxiety comes about after u have so many experiences when ur out and feeling so poorly.. then it becomes a viscious cycle.... sometimes I think it would be easier to not bother going out, but before all this i was (and still am to some extent) an outgoing, very fun-loving, adventure seeking girl so i just couldnt hack becoming too reclusive. hows things going at the moment? zo x


----------



## uk_123 (Aug 19, 2009)

by the way... it doesnt always keep me updated on here if people add messages, so dont think im ignoring anyone... will try to keep checking tho


----------



## itian (May 2, 2011)

I'm 26 and have had IBS for about 3 years now, im quite happy to talk more to people or exchange information, just PM me!


----------



## CAMouflage (May 4, 2011)

I am 18 and had ibs for 2 years now live in Dubai. I would to talk to people. Just PM me


----------



## Togu (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi am 26 and would also love to chat have been diagnosed 3 months now but have had it for 8 years


----------



## Tiffers (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm only 19 but I've had it for 9 years. Having an email buddy to mope with about it would be awesome.Cheers, bowel buddies!-Tiffany


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hey guys check out our Penpals:http://www.ibsgroup.org/ibspenpals


----------



## Kim85 (Aug 8, 2011)

hii'm 24, was sick for about 13yrs, and recently found out i have ibs. i finally told my friends why i'm sick and miss so many events but most of my friends dont understand. it would be nice to talk others who do.


----------

